# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Xhuxhi në ashensor

## Begby

Nje xhuxh e kishte shtepine ne katin e 11. Perdite kur kthehej nga puna ai kryente te njejtin veprim: Ngjitej deri ne katin e 8 me ashensor dhe pastaj 3 katet e mbetura i ngjiste ne kembe.

Pse xhuxhi nuk ngjitej me ashensor deri ne shtepi?

----------


## pseudo

> Nje xhuxh e kishte shtepine ne katin e 11. Perdite kur kthehej nga puna ai kryente te njejtin veprim: Ngjitej deri ne katin e 8 me ashensor dhe pastaj 3 katet e mbetura i ngjiste ne kembe.
> 
> Pse xhuxhi nuk ngjitej me ashensor deri ne shtepi?


sepse nuk arrinte dot te shtypte butonin e katit 11, sepse  ishte xhuxh

----------


## Begby

> sepse nuk arrinte dot te shtypte butonin e katit 11, sepse  ishte xhuxh


*Bravo Pseudo*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> sepse nuk arrinte dot te shtypte butonin e katit 11, sepse ishte xhuxh


aahahahahahhah sa e bukur kjo lol...

----------

